# Ignorance of some betta owners



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Some people shouldn't own betta's. There is a comment from a betta 'Breeder" Who says he keeps a betta in a 1.8 gallon with 2 neon tetras

http://freshaquarium.about.com/u/ua/betta1/bettainvase.htm


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am just......speechless.....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss for some


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

"I tried putting 4 female bettas in with my male betta because of this video, and he didn't attack them they attacked HIM! I woke up the morning after i got them to find my male betta cowering in the corner with his tail pretty much gone with only a few shreds left. I watched the tank for a bit to confirm the females did it and they started harassing him. Needless to say I promptly returned them"


wat


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> "I tried putting 4 female bettas in with my male betta because of this video, and he didn't attack them they attacked HIM! I woke up the morning after i got them to find my male betta cowering in the corner with his tail pretty much gone with only a few shreds left. I watched the tank for a bit to confirm the females did it and they started harassing him. Needless to say I promptly returned them"
> 
> 
> wat


i know i was like WTH please tell me this isn't real


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried with TDP and I put him in another tank, his missing anal rays are healing up


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a reason they are called "siamese *fighting* fish".:|


"I tried with TDP and I put him in another tank, his missing anal rays are healing up"

You were the one that made that post about the 4 female bettas and the 1 male? o - o


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Some people shouldn't own betta's. There is a comment from a betta 'Breeder" Who says he keeps a betta in a 1.8 gallon with 2 neon tetras
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/u/ua/betta1/bettainvase.htm


We should all write on their as a guest:twisted::evil:- And say NO< NO NO!!!!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Vases are fine given htt they are big enough


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

It amazes me that some of these people have the brain functionality to even get up in the morning...never mind actually use a computer..... 

And just to prove my point, my idiot neighbor is actually shooting off fireworks right now...and then LAYING DOWN right next to them as they go off!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG Kim! What an idiot.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Kim said:


> It amazes me that some of these people have the brain functionality to even get up in the morning...never mind actually use a computer.....
> 
> And just to prove my point, my idiot neighbor is actually shooting off fireworks right now...and then LAYING DOWN right next to them as they go off!


Uhhh Some people....they must have been born brainless


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's horrible


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My first betta was housed in a 2 gallon bowl but he had a heater


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know...I would never have tried anything like this but....I had a 10gal that I divided with one of those firm plastic craft screens(looks like cross stitch material enlarged to use yarn??). The screen was covered with live moss and the tank fairly heavily planted. I had a blind copper HM in one side by himself and needing room, I put 3 almost mature females in the other side. They couldn't see each other and everything was fine...until about 1 mos ago, I came home from a 4 day trip(my husband was taking care of the fish) to find that the girls had found a crack in the divider (or they pushed it open...it was in those binder slots that you silicon into place)....and they were all coexisting happily! The male, Jasper, is a nervous tail biter...eats his fins whenever he gets stressed, which is quite often as he is blind. He is doing fine, fins are the longest they've been since he arrived from Thailand in one or those tiny bags with his tail in shreds!
Needless to say, I monitored situation pretty much constantly since returning home to this. They are all aware of each, I have seen no signs of aggression at all, they swim with and around each other, and they continue to do great now that they're all sexually mature. I removed the divider and moved the plants around a bit. The girls have made a bubble nest and they all swim around it. I call it Jasper's harem...but: I believe this works because he is blind.

Again: do not try this! I believe this works because 1) the male is completely BLIND, 2) the tank is heavily planted, 3) the females were introduced to this environment before they became sexually mature! 
I shudder to think what would have happened if it was one of the other males, especially an aggressive one, such as Tear.
I still monitor the situation on a constant basis!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

i would try it with my DeT Romeo, but he is just getting over a nasty case of tail biting


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Some people shouldnt keep fish. found this ad yesterday whilsy browsing for a fish tank.

















Im amazed that the fish is alive...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Some people shouldnt keep fish. found this ad yesterday whilsy browsing for a fish tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did she say a....GOLDFISH???!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Did she say a....GOLDFISH???!!!


YUP, looks like a black moor


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

That poor fish! I guess they haven't read up on goldfish...they should be housed in at LEAST a 20g, preferably 30g or larger! Many goldfish can get huge...

Maybe we should email them and suggest they change their ad to read: selling a beautiful, unique, covered candy/cookie/nuts dish!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*passes out from seeing so much stupidity*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I was going to email them saying I will adopt the fish. but I doubt the black moor can survive in a pond :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I was going to email them saying I will adopt the fish. but I doubt the black moor can survive in a pond :/


Actually many people put Moors in a pond, including fancies i have heard


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

then I'll call them and see if they are willing to adopt it out. They're close by so I can pick him up. water temperature is around 45 right now. I think I will need to take time acclimating an indoor fish. suggestions are welcome


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the fish bowl is sad and ironic at the same time. you have a fish bowl with a fish that'll die right inside the trap.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

"Are you kidding me
I hate the betta nazi who say you have to get a 5 gallon tank per fish Its a stinking fish i keep all 5 of my betta in vases they are just fine and two of them are 3 so yah"
—Guest Nyan

This one pisses me off to no end. He's got awful grammar and an even more awful attitude. If it's "just a stinking fish", then why bother keeping it at all?



Kim said:


> It amazes me that some of these people have the brain functionality to even get up in the morning...never mind actually use a computer.....
> 
> And just to prove my point, my idiot neighbor is actually shooting off fireworks right now...and then LAYING DOWN right next to them as they go off!


And this is pure stupidity. So sorry to hear it, I've got a nightmare neighbour too. On that note, aren't fireworks illegal in most of the USA?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

deso said:


> "Are you kidding me
> I hate the betta nazi who say you have to get a 5 gallon tank per fish Its a stinking fish i keep all 5 of my betta in vases they are just fine and two of them are 3 so yah"
> —Guest Nyan
> 
> ...


Depends on where you live and my betta's are my babies. I sobbed when I saw that romeo was half dead. Now Romeo is back to his old self, well besides his tail is still bitten


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> We should all write on their as a guest:twisted::evil:- And say NO< NO NO!!!!!!


I did and I stated what a betta needs; filter, heater, high protein food, large tank etc. I think people who treat bettas cruely are just ignorant; I'm only 12 and even I know how to look after them! :evil:


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Argh, somehow that didn't quote properly...erasing this and trying again. Sorry!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

ravenwinds said:


> I don't know...I would never have tried anything like this but....I had a 10gal that I divided with one of those firm plastic craft screens(looks like cross stitch material enlarged to use yarn??). The screen was covered with live moss and the tank fairly heavily planted. I had a blind copper HM in one side by himself and needing room, I put 3 almost mature females in the other side. They couldn't see each other and everything was fine...until about 1 mos ago, I came home from a 4 day trip(my husband was taking care of the fish) to find that the girls had found a crack in the divider (or they pushed it open...it was in those binder slots that you silicon into place)....and they were all coexisting happily! The male, Jasper, is a nervous tail biter...eats his fins whenever he gets stressed, which is quite often as he is blind. He is doing fine, fins are the longest they've been since he arrived from Thailand in one or those tiny bags with his tail in shreds!
> Needless to say, I monitored situation pretty much constantly since returning home to this. They are all aware of each, I have seen no signs of aggression at all, they swim with and around each other, and they continue to do great now that they're all sexually mature. I removed the divider and moved the plants around a bit. The girls have made a bubble nest and they all swim around it. I call it Jasper's harem...but: I believe this works because he is blind.
> 
> Again: do not try this! I believe this works because 1) the male is completely BLIND, 2) the tank is heavily planted, 3) the females were introduced to this environment before they became sexually mature!
> ...


I've read about this a couple of other times, even with two non-impaired males existing peacefully together after having been divided for some time. I don't know enough about betta behaviour to say for sure, but I know with land animals if they have time to get used to one another and to some degree to establish dominance over one another (even if divided, they are still aware of each other and they establish these relationships) and this makes it much easier when they are actually put in together. 
I'd assume the same thing would be the case with bettas who accidentally got together, though, as has been repeated many times (but always bears repeating again!) DO NOT TRY IT just because you can. If it happens by accident that's one thing...but do to it on purpose is quite another. 

And as for your blind guy, he may feel more secure with having other fish in there with him. I would think that he probably feels safer with other fish, which decreases his tail-biting and allows him to be less-stressed and healthier. I'm glad he's doing well though, and what a great solution for his issues!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you Blue. I was thinking the same things regarding animal behaviour and allowing them to acclimate in a less stressful way. I have other "moss wall" divided tanks, and I know the fish are aware of each other. Tsar, my extremely alpha copper green/white marble dragon(bragging just a bit, the fish is so gorgeous and flirts w/me every time I am in neighborhood ) and his copper OHM (sorry, no name for him yet...ideas welcome...beautiful copper that flashes copper, bronze, steel, and dark green) friend on other side of wall, definitely communicate w/each other. Honestly, I think that the "moss wall" divider allows two male bettas to have friends (not just spawning partners) in a stress free way that they couldn't have in the wild.

Again: don't try this: the more likely outcome is a big brawl w/ injuries and death!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My male betta is one of those really aggressive Bettas who attacks anything even my finger.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I loled at all the people trying to prove a point o betta care saying their fish lived to almost 2 years. I laughed and commented how short lived that was for betta's and how they just contradicted themselves. It's like saying 'Oh yeah I took great care of my cat and he lived a whole year... unfortunately feeding him would have kept him alive longer but oh well it's just a cat." Pretty much what they are saying about their fish...sooooo stupid, it's clear they never learned a damn thing about those animals. Ignorance is bliss and I bet it's warm putting their heads that far up their a**. Something has to keep away the winter chills right?


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 To LadyVictorian's post.

I hate when people on Ebay whom are re-viewing betta cubes say its perfect for betta's and go on to tell everyone that the fish was fine in that little hell hole.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I have three divided twenty gallon tanks, with just the plastic mesh as dividers, and of course the tank mates flare and swim around at each other. Well, one of mine got sick and had to be quarantined, and I realized that they were actually really lonely without the other one. The remaining fish just swam around and looked forelorn until his divided tank mate came back. I really do think they appreciate being able to see another betta. And as for exhausting themelves, mine don't. They rest in their betta cups (my answer to betta logs...small plastic drinking cups that float, works perfectly and cost me all of 99cents.)  and they have plenty of plants to hide in. I just thought that was an interesting side-note to this discussion.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i think my VT was lonely also. he regularly had bad tail biting episodes whe he was alone ie once a week. had him in a 1g, 0.5g and 2.5g. he was fine behaviour-wise in the unheated 0.5g but the tank was small to begin with. anything larger (heated) he went after his tail. he got into the 5g divided heated later on and still has episodes but they're much less frequent ie once every 2-3 months.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Blue Fish said:


> I have three divided twenty gallon tanks, with just the plastic mesh as dividers, and of course the tank mates flare and swim around at each other. Well, one of mine got sick and had to be quarantined, and I realized that they were actually really lonely without the other one. The remaining fish just swam around and looked forelorn until his divided tank mate came back. I really do think they appreciate being able to see another betta. And as for exhausting themelves, mine don't. They rest in their betta cups (my answer to betta logs...small plastic drinking cups that float, works perfectly and cost me all of 99cents.)  and they have plenty of plants to hide in. I just thought that was an interesting side-note to this discussion.


 
I find this true with my bettas too. I think they get loney and depressed by themselves, which is why everyone has a tank mate on the other side of a divider. :]


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I loled at all the people trying to prove a point o betta care saying their fish lived to almost 2 years. I laughed and commented how short lived that was for betta's and how they just contradicted themselves. It's like saying 'Oh yeah I took great care of my cat and he lived a whole year... unfortunately feeding him would have kept him alive longer but oh well it's just a cat." Pretty much what they are saying about their fish...sooooo stupid, it's clear they never learned a damn thing about those animals. Ignorance is bliss and I bet it's warm putting their heads that far up their a**. Something has to keep away the winter chills right?


Do not forget some people get their cat very old and take excellant care I think you mean't kitten lived a year. My male Betta is two years old and only slows down at night. I agree I am only going to change my advice on fish from some one who had their Betta active and live at least 7 years.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My current Betta lived a total of 3-4 months in a bad envirement he was never sick or tail nipping. It payed off he is in a 10 gallon planted, filtered tank, heated it plans do fill it to the top with plants at all levels. I feel bad for my male I consider 10 gallons really small I also have plans to build a 5 gallon tank with a plakat Betta.


----------

